# Just adopted 3 very sick baby desert tortoises. Need help!



## jmu114

My husband and I own a few red neck sliders but are new to land tortoises. We were looking to adopt a tortoise when our friend offered to give us three baby desert tortoises that belong to someone she knows. We gladly accepted and took them home last night. They came in a 10 gallon tank, a heat lamp and the tank was lined with newspaper which had dried excrements and dried lettuce that looked untouched.

Each of the 3 babies are about 2 1/2 inches in length, their hind legs look shriveled up, and their shells are soft. My initial impression was they were dead. After doing some online research, we replaced the dried lettuce with spring mix sprinkled with small amounts of human calcium tablet. We soaked the babies which seem to give them some life, and turned on the heat lamp. 

This morning, I saw one baby taking a few bites of the spring mix and drank some water (other two didn't move from last night's position).

I am very concerned and want to bring them back to health. 

This is what I plan to do tonight
1. Change the newspaper lining to something more suitable... some type of soil (what is best?)
2. Buy a UV lamp (can the heat lamp and the UV lamp be on at the same time?)
3. Soak them again in luke warm water.
4. fresh spring mix with thinly sliced carrots and laced with vitamin.

I read on the other thread that babies with soft shells will most likely not make it. I hope we will have exceptions here....

If I am doing something wrong, pleaset let me know!! all of your advices will be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Tom

Maggies the expert on this. Follow her advice to a T. I'm PM ing her for you.


----------



## pugsandkids

Good luck with these guys!


----------



## jmu114

I don't know how to imbed images in a post... so I uploaded it as an attachment on my initial post. sorry for the inconvenience...

Just by comparing photos of other babies online... I think the shell colors of mine look a little off..... is this significant?


----------



## rwfoss

Yes, we sound to be in the same boat, with the exception that you have THREE to my one! (I have the other post about the 2-3 inch tort with a soft shell.)

I'll be keeping taps on your post. Wishing you well.


----------



## dmmj

Right now I would suggest heat, warm soaks and spring mix, if they reverted to soft shell it is usually a bad sign. If they started out soft and stayed soft then they stand a chance, sunlight will help also. I am hoping this ends up a happy story.


----------



## Yvonne G

Here's a copy of a care sheet I wrote several years ago. I'll have to tweak it and update it, but its ok for the basics. Take a look around the forum for caring for hatchlings and see what we're saying about it currently.

CARE OF DESERT TORTOISE HATCHLINGS


Like other tortoises, desert tortoises (Gopherus aggassizi) hatch from their eggs with the help of an Ã¢â‚¬Å“egg toothÃ¢â‚¬Â or caruncle on the tip of their snout. They are folded over inside the egg, and their shells do not harden until after they hatch. The shell may remain flexible for a few weeks, but should harden with proper diet and sunlight. After pipping the egg shell, hatchlings may wait inside the egg until the yolk sac is absorbed. If the yolk sac is large when the hatchling leaves its egg, place the hatchling on clean wax paper or a moistened paper towell until the yolk is absorbed. Take care during the first few days to avoid rupturing the yolk sac. A ruptured yolk sac can lead to a hatchling becoming infected, or even bleeding to death. 
It is impossible to determine the sex of a new born tortoise from its shape. The plastron (bottom shell) remains flat on tortoises until they are about 10 to 15 years old. If it is a female, the plastron will remain flat; if it is a male, the plastron with become concave (dip in).

HOUSING: A large plastic sweater or blanket box or plastic under-the-bed storage bin or Christmas tree storage bin is suitable for hatchlings as it allows sufficient room for movement and has sides that are high enough to protect them from drafts. Orchid bark, cypress mulch or coconut coir can be used to cover the floor of the habitat. This covering is referred to as Ã¢â‚¬Å“substrate.Ã¢â‚¬Â Whatever floor covering is used, it must be kept clean. A hide box should be provided for sleeping. Hatchlings should not be placed with larger tortoises or they may be injured.

HEATING & LIGHTING: Hatchlings are best kept at 75-85 degrees F. The tank can be heated to this temperature using a heating pad set on low or an under tank heating pad, or a light bulb placed above the tank. The amount of heat generated by these methods will depend upon the size of the habitat, and on the temperature of the room it is located in. Use a thermometer to measure the temperature. A full spectrum fluorescent bulb such as a Vitalite, mounted above the tank will provide some of the elements of sunlight, but will not provide heat. The light should be turned off at night. WARNING: Unless baby tortoises are kept at least at 80 degrees, they WILL NOT eat!

SUNLIGHT: When the temperature is above 70 degrees F the hatchlings should be allowed outside to graze and to bask in the sun as much as possible; however, they must have shade available. They should be placed in an enclosed area covered with chicken wire or similar netting to protect them from birds, cats, dogs, rats and other predators. Check them frequently as they tip over easily. Never put them outside in a glass aquarium: the sun can heat it up like a greenhouse, and hatchlings can succumb to overheating very easily.

FEEDING: Offer a well-chopped variety of foods several times a day, as their intake is small. Hatchlings should be fed a mix of greens, flowers and vegetables. This may include endive, escarole, kale, spinach, green beans, broccoli, romaine, grass, clover, hibiscus and rose flowers and weeds, such as dandelions. Avoid feeding ice-burg lettuce because of its poor nutritional value. Twice a week, sprinkle powdered calcium carbonate on the food, and twice a month sprinkle the food with a vitamin preparation such as Vionate, Reptivite or Superpreen. Hatchlings should be soaked in a dishpan of water at least three times per week. The sides should be high enough that the tortoise cannot climb out, and the water should come halfway up the side of the tortoise so that he can hold his head out of the water without straining. You can leave him soaking for about an hour, but check on him often to be sure he is all right. 

HIBERNATION: Most tortoise owners agree that hatchlings should remain active and not be allowed to hibernate for the first two winters. When they do hibernate, keep them at a temperature of about 50 degrees F in a dark area with clean dry leaves or shredded paper into which they can burrow. Check them frequently. If they awaken, they should be soaked in luke warm water and food should be offered.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I would be very careful with the lighting as they can get dehydrated very easily as they won't move in and out of the heat like they should. I would soak them daily with a few drops of bird vitamins in the water. At this stage I wouldn't follow Yvonne's care sheet on feeding and just offer Spring Mix and I would cut it up into small pieces. If you can find some radicchio to add to the Spring Mix that would really help as they will go for the red stuff. Keep them warm and I hate to say it doesn't sound good but you can't give up on them. Tomorrow buy some strained carrots (baby food) and take the whole jar and mix it with some warm water and soak them in it for about 20 minutes. Use a small container and make the liquid go up to the bridge, that's where the top and bottom shells meet. Make sure that they can lift their heads out of the liquid as you don't want to drown them. As it cools off pour some out and add some more warm water, until the 20 minutes has gone by. Wrap one in a soft rag and carry it around with you as you do your chores and while you are sitting at your computer. You want to keep them awake and keep them with you. Sometimes when they are so weak they simply drift off and stop breathing. I know people think I'm crazy but it works. I do that for every sick baby I care for. Just for a couple of hours carry each one around. Keep the basking spot hot 90 degrees but just place the babies on the fringe of the heat and maybe they will move in and out of the heat themselves.
I use cypress mulch as my substrate if you can find it. Please don't use sand as babies can get impacted very easily. I guess that about covers it feel free to PM me if you need to. I hope I have helped.

No carrots and no human calcium. Go to the pet store and get Reptical .


----------



## jmu114

Thank you all for your input!

I came home to discover that the spring mix is almost gone, and saw 2 larger babies roaming around for about 2 minutes before heading back to their den. The tiniest one still doesn't move around and I don't think it has eaten...only movement it shows is moving its head in/our a little; its hind leg looks extremely dry and deformed. 

We found that the warmest spot in the tank is 85 degress and 75 degrees at the coolest spot. 

We bought a UV lamp, cuttlebone and a bag of cypress mulch. My husband calls it "operation baby tortoise rescue." Gotta get working. 

oh. btw. I read in one of the posts here that carrot baby food can be force-fed to a baby tort with a syringe, is this ok to do? I gotta find a way to get food into the tiniest baby.


----------



## kimber_lee_314

Poor little babies! I'm so glad to hear they're in your care now. I syringe feed sick tortoises when necessary. Just be gentle if they are soft ....


----------



## jmu114

maggie3fan said:


> I Keep them warm and I hate to say it doesn't sound good but you can't give up on them.
> 
> I know people think I'm crazy but it works. I do that for every sick baby I care for.



Thank you! We bought cypress mulch.. my husband is setting up the tank right now. We'll be heading to a supermarket tonight to buy the carrot mix and soak them as you instructed. I feel like every minute is crucial at this point.... especially for the tiniest one. He is not moving much and when he does, it looks so difficult.

You are not crazy. People think we are crazy the way we take care of our pets too~


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Please don't take this wrong but you are not experienced enough to force feed a baby. When he is warm enough he will eat, or he won't. You could choke him if you did it wrong and believe me from personal experience it is something you never get over.
You need to get the hot side up to 95 degrees. It sounds like you have made progress with the 2 eating and walking around. If you don't do a baby food soak please still soak in warm water with bird vitamins. OK I'm outa here now...


----------



## jmu114

maggie3fan said:


> Please don't take this wrong but you are not experienced enough to force feed a baby. When he is warm enough he will eat, or he won't. You could choke him if you did it wrong and believe me from personal experience it is something you never get over.
> You need to get the hot side up to 95 degrees. It sounds like you have made progress with the 2 eating and walking around. If you don't do a baby food soak please still soak in warm water with bird vitamins. OK I'm outa here now...



Thanks Maggie, I will not take it wrong. I was posting the question about force-feeding before I read your detailed response. We are actually soaking the babies in the carrot/warm water mix right now. I will have to find a temperature fix tomorrow.


----------



## RascalDesertTort

Good luck! The poor things...please keep us posted. And have you named them yet? I think all pets deserve names, even if only expected to live for a short while. Hang in there and know that you are doing everything you can for them.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I am wondering how your babies are this morning? How about an update?


----------



## jmu114

Against my friends' advice (so I dont' get attached to them), I named them Heidi, Frosty and Frank. 

Heidi, the tiniest one, is the one we are most concerned about. Last night, we soaked her in the carrot/water mix for 30 minutes and held her in our hands (wrapped in soft towel) for another 20 minutes while we watched TV. She stayed awake like Maggie said.

I don't know if it's a psychological affect, but Heidi looked a little better.. like someone who just had a good night's sleep. She moved about 3 inches towards the warm spot... that's was all. The other two didn't move much and didn't eat overnight. I put food in front of them this morning, but none would eat. 

I will be home in a few hours... hope they have eaten all of the specially chopped spring salad. Will post an update later.


----------



## jmu114

I am glad to report that after another warm soak, Heidi took a few bites of the greens and crawled to a shaded area... both acts are a first in the last two days! She didn't eat a lot but I am very hopeful she'll be ok now.

Frosty and Frank are doing better also. They are both eating. Frank took a dump in the water bath right in front of Frosty's face. This made Frosty move quite quickly away, with his neck stretched out as far away as possible from the crime scene~ 

At this time, I am very content.


----------



## Kristina

Good luck. I hope things start looking up for the babies. Keep up with the baby food soaks, and look into getting a liquid calcium supplement. They need all the help they can get.


----------



## RascalDesertTort

What are the baby food soaks for? What do they do??


----------



## Yvonne G

You can either use Baby Food (carrots, squash, sweet potatoes...the red/yellow foods) or liquid bird vitamins. When a tortoise isn't eating, it helps to keep them getting nutrients if you use these soaking methods. Even if the tortoise doesn't actually drink the mixture, he will soak up some of the nutrients through his thin skin under the throat and around the cloaca.

For those of you who don't believe this, we have always told people to not allow a tortoise on ground or grass that has been treated with chemicals because they absorb the toxins through their skin. Same deal.


----------



## jmu114

emysemys said:


> You can either use Baby Food (carrots, squash, sweet potatoes...the red/yellow foods) or liquid bird vitamins.



Do you recommend a particular brand of bird vitamin?


----------



## Laura

I dont know if it pertains to tortoises.. but with other baby critters.. some baby food has onion in it.. DONT use that one. read the label.


----------



## Yvonne G

The brand I have is Vita-sol, but I've seen Danny recommend something like 8in1


----------



## Kristina

I have used Gerber Poly Vi Sol baby vitamins as well.


----------



## Sudhira

Our CDT had soft plastron when we adopted him, the vet gave us calcium glubionate to administer every day. Not to allow temps below 75, and of course a high quality diet comprised of spring mix and weeds. It has really worked, the plastron is definitely firming after 3 months & the little guy is doing well.


----------



## jmu114

Thank you all for your input. I will be going to the petstore again tomorrow. Here are some photos from today. no flash was used.







Heidi sleeping after food soak






Frosty and Frank in food soak






Frosty eating after soak






Frank and Frosty






Frank up close and personal






Frank again


----------



## dmmj

I have said it before but if they are eating it should be taken as a good sign. here's hoping.


----------



## Sudhira

Oh they are darling! Have a go at the liquid calcium glubionate..can't wait to hear good news about your trio!


----------



## HappyDT

i just got the connection for heidi, frosty & frank - they're radio personalities. good one. good luck with the little ones.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

It really looks like you are doing a great job. I am really pleased with their reactions...


----------



## Laura

Be careful they dont injest the substrate/bark stuff.. 
you are doing the best you can.. fingers crossed!


----------



## Kristina

Definitely keep up with those soaks, and you can even put some of the baby food on their food. The swollen eyes on the one baby looks like a serious Vitamin A deficiency. If you can find and get them to eat Broad Leaf Plantain, even better, it has more Vit. A than carrots even.

It is a very common weed, grows all over the US. Just make sure to pick from a pesticide/dog free area.


----------



## jmu114

Thanks everyone.

I am heading to a pet store as soon as I get off work in a few hours.

Is liquid calcium glubionate Rx only? 

Kyryah - thanks for the photo! I will look for those in my backyard...good thing we dont' use pesticides. You also answered my curiosity about their puffy eyes! Thanks!

I am doing the best I can...but I am worry about Heidi. She is not very reactive to anything, and I realized her bottom shell is not only soft, it is a little translucent... fingers crossed.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

jmu114 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I am heading to a pet store as soon as I get off work in a few hours.
> 
> Is liquid calcium glubionate Rx only?
> 
> Kyryah - thanks for the photo! I will look for those in my backyard...good thing we dont' use pesticides. You also answered my curiosity about their puffy eyes! Thanks!
> 
> I am doing the best I can...but I am worry about Heidi. She is not very reactive to anything, and I realized her bottom shell is not only soft, it is a little translucent... fingers crossed.



When you look at her plastron and move it back and forth can you see a liquid moving back and forth? You are doing a great job. They would all be dead now if it wasn't for you...


----------



## Skyler Nell

Seems to me like they're all improving.
You're doing a great job 
Best of luck!
I was in a similar situation with my dt a couple weeks ago, soft shell, swollen eyes and everything, but he's now made a complete turn around. Hope the same for yours!
I'm not that experienced but I just went through it, so if you have any questions I'd be happy to help!


----------



## jmu114

maggie3fan said:


> When you look at her plastron and move it back and forth can you see a liquid moving back and forth? You are doing a great job. They would all be dead now if it wasn't for you...



I just tried but can't really tell. That's a good sign I hope.

Skyler, I am so glad your DT made a full recovery! I hope mine will as well.  

I just want to say to everyone here that I am very grateful for all your support! I can't imagine doing this without you all!


----------



## pugsandkids

Jessica it sounds like you are doing great! I don't have any advice but am following this thread, learning and hoping right along with you. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Skyler Nell

jmu114 said:


> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you look at her plastron and move it back and forth can you see a liquid moving back and forth? You are doing a great job. They would all be dead now if it wasn't for you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just tried but can't really tell. That's a good sign I hope.
> 
> Skyler, I am so glad your DT made a full recovery! I hope mine will as well.
> 
> I just want to say to everyone here that I am very grateful for all your support! I can't imagine doing this without you all!
Click to expand...


If they're eating then that's a great sign!
Many people on here say that once a tortoises shell goes soft they don't have much a chance. But this was the case with my tortoise, and the vet warned me he may not survive. But 3 weeks or so later his shell has hardened up and he is not only surviving but thriving! (Hopefully this gives you some hope, I'm not bragging about my tortoise, just saying it's possible they can recover)
Also, the pictures are soo cute! They look tiny, do you know how old they are??


----------



## jmu114

Skyler Nell said:


> If they're eating then that's a great sign!
> Many people on here say that once a tortoises shell goes soft they don't have much a chance. But this was the case with my tortoise, and the vet warned me he may not survive. But 3 weeks or so later his shell has hardened up and he is not only surviving but thriving! (Hopefully this gives you some hope, I'm not bragging about my tortoise, just saying it's possible they can recover)
> Also, the pictures are soo cute! They look tiny, do you know how old they are??



It does give me hope! thanks  I was told they are a year old.


----------



## Kristina

I have a lot of hope for the other two, but I am very worried about Heidi. Once the plastron starts to become translucent and resorb into the body, it is very difficult to save them.

Here is a bit more information on what the poor baby is going through. Good luck, but please don't beat yourself up if she doesn't make it. You have done a wonderful job.

http://www.sulcata-station.org/pdf/hatchfail.pdf


----------



## Sudhira

The calcium glubionate was from the vet, but I searched it online, and you can buy it without a script. Not sure if the concetration is the same though. I give my little sweetieheart a couple of drops per day. You cannot overdose with calcium from what I have heard...I hope your little Heidy pulls though!!!


----------



## jmu114

kyryah said:


> I have a lot of hope for the other two, but I am very worried about Heidi. Once the plastron starts to become translucent and resorb into the body, it is very difficult to save them.
> 
> Here is a bit more information on what the poor baby is going through. Good luck, but please don't beat yourself up if she doesn't make it. You have done a wonderful job.
> 
> http://www.sulcata-station.org/pdf/hatchfail.pdf



Thanks Kyryah.. great article...it says...

"As the tortoise enters 'end-stage renal failure,' the kidneys completely shut down, causing toxins and acidic compounds to build up in the bloodstream. To neutralize the rising acid levels in the blood, the tortoise's body begins to remove calcium from its bones and shell --leading to the softening of the shell, limp limbs, and the other symptoms described above. Once this process starts, it is extremely difficult to counteract. The kindest thing at that point may be to put the tortoise to sleep, sadly enough."

Are there no exceptions? Others in this forum have shown that their soft shell tortoises can recover. I will continue to care for mine, including Heidi...but I am concerned now whether or not I am just prolonging her suffering.....


----------



## dmmj

I think they meant when the tortoise enters renal failure then it is best to put it down, but I am not sure, I think they are doing better and I wait everyday for this post to see if more good news is posted.


----------



## Kristina

Is she eating at all? Still drinking? If the answers are yes, I would continue to have faith for her.


----------



## Sudhira

kyryah said:


> Is she eating at all? Still drinking? If the answers are yes, I would continue to have faith for her.



Lab work would show renal failure, if they even feel she is up for a blood draw...then you could decide on what to do? I feel she needs more nutrients than she is capable of getting from her diet, since she is in such a declined state. Her ability to absorb is compromised. Vet would be helpful...IMHO


----------



## jmu114

We got her Tuesday (4/20). I only witnessed her taking a few bites of the greens on Thursday after a soak. I saw her trying to eat a day later but just walked away after failing to grab onto the food (she only tried 2-3 times). I see that food is depleting while I am away... so I can't say for sure she is not eating. I just haven't witnessed it again. The only time I saw her drink water is when we soaked her on the first day we got her.... she just plunged her head in and drank many gulps. Again, doesn't mean she hasn't been drinking while we are away. She does seem to have a little more energy than a week ago, and she is moving around a bit more in the enclosure... so she has improved.

I've seen Frosty and Frank eat everyday. Frank is doing especially well. 

I will continue my regimen with them.... I will not give up.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

jmu114 said:


> We got her Tuesday (4/20). I only witnessed her taking a few bites of the greens on Thursday after a soak. I saw her trying to eat a day later but just walked away after failing to grab onto the food (she only tried 2-3 times). I see that food is depleting while I am away... so I can't say for sure she is not eating. I just haven't witnessed it again. The only time I saw her drink water is when we soaked her on the first day we got her.... she just plunged her head in and drank many gulps. Again, doesn't mean she hasn't been drinking while we are away. She does seem to have a little more energy than a week ago, and she is moving around a bit more in the enclosure... so she has improved.
> 
> I've seen Frosty and Frank eat everyday. Frank is doing especially well.
> 
> I will continue my regimen with them.... I will not give up.



Thank you. It is my experience that once the plastron is translucent they die. But I personally don't give up. I continue to feed and soak like I was. I have a small tortoise who is really sick and she only eats once a week. So I believe that once a week eating is still alright. I don't ever believe in putting down an animal, unless it is in severe pain and there is no chance of recovery. So don't give up on her, once she heals and is eating and acting normally she will the best pet. You are doing a great job that I know is a difficult one. Keep carrying her around with you and keep her warm and she will make it. You have her set up alone don't you? She needs to be kept warmer then the other 2 and it's very possible that one of them is bullying her so I really would set her up alone.


----------



## Kristina

I agree with Maggie. Get her off by herself.


----------



## jmu114

What temperature gradient will be ideal for Heidi? how about for Frosty and Frank? Is there a temperature that will work for both? I am asking because Frosty and Frank don't bother Heidi. To me, they all get along very well...so if I can keep them together, I would like to...

Good news. After I posted my comment this morning, I soaked them and tried to feed them. Of course, Heidi would not eat the food placed right in front of her. So I decided to hand feed her. To my surprise, she ate a few pieces of greens (I was quite late for work because of this )

This evening after the food soak, Frosty and Frank at on their own while I held Heidi (wrapped in warm towel) on one hand, while feeding her with the other. Guess what? she ate quite a few pieces of greens. I also found what she disliked (she'll turn her head away when I gave her red leaves).

This little one is really growing on me.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

jmu114 said:


> What temperature gradient will be ideal for Heidi? how about for Frosty and Frank? Is there a temperature that will work for both? I am asking because Frosty and Frank don't bother Heidi. To me, they all get along very well...so if I can keep them together, I would like to...
> 
> Good news. After I posted my comment this morning, I soaked them and tried to feed them. Of course, Heidi would not eat the food placed right in front of her. So I decided to hand feed her. To my surprise, she ate a few pieces of greens (I was quite late for work because of this )
> 
> This evening after the food soak, Frosty and Frank at on their own while I held Heidi (wrapped in warm towel) on one hand, while feeding her with the other. Guess what? she ate quite a few pieces of greens. I also found what she disliked (she'll turn her head away when I gave her red leaves).
> 
> This little one is really growing on me.....



That's really good to hear. I too have hand fed sick torts, I am so glad for you...


----------



## jmu114

== update ===

Heidi started eating on her own last night, and today she ate breakfast and dinner all by herself....marked improvement! oh, she poops as well!! Heidi's left hind leg is deformed so her left knee touches gound when she crawls.... it's just so cool to see her get around the enclosure, crawling in the food bowl, the water bowl, and even on top of the other two! Eight days ago, she dragged that left leg around with difficulty, so you can say I am really happy with the progress. Her shell is still soft and she has a long way to go... but I am confident she will be ok.

Frosty's shell is still soft, he is eating more and staying awake longer and has no more puffy eyes!

Frank is the happiest of the bunch...eats and poops the most. Puffy eyes have improved...but still need work. He has the hardest and roundest shell of all three and is the most active tort.

I am cautiously hopeful all three babies will be ok.


----------



## Kristina

GO HEIDI!!! I'm rootin' for ya, baby!!

What a great update. Keep it up, you are doing WONDERFUL with them!


----------



## helensky

Hi - I followed this thread with interest when it was active and was just wondering, how are they now jmu114?


----------



## jmu114

helensky said:


> Hi - I followed this thread with interest when it was active and was just wondering, how are they now jmu114?



Thank you for your interest~ Frosty and Frank are thriving. They've grown quite a bit since 2 months ago, they are about twice the size of Heidi now. Their shells are much harder than before and I am certain they will lead very normal, healthy lives.

Heidi is not so lucky. She improved a little bit in the beginning, but she hasn't shown improvement for about a month. I segregated her from the other two over a month ago, but she still doesn't eat much, almost always sleeping in her cave, and although I think her shell has harden a little bit, it is still soft. My husband and I took her to a reptile specialist and he said there is nothing more we can do for her at this time... just continue with our regimen and hope for the best. Thinking of taking her to another dvm soon...


----------



## Madortoise

Sending positive light Heidi's way~


----------



## aznewmom

I read this thread with great interest. I'm rooting for all three of your little guys. We rescued a small desert tort last year. Rico is doing well and is still in an indoor enclosure. He/She gets soaks and spring mix, along with some tortoise bites we got at the local pet store (not a chain). Rico doesn't seem all that interested in them unless I chop them w/the mix. I have not tried the baby food soaks yet, but I'm thinking that's what I need to do. Rico isn't interested in the leaves if I put calcium on them. Picky.  
Good luck with your babies! 
I was brand new to all of this last year and have learned so much from these boards and the kind people here.
Please keep us updated!!!

Cheers,
Stacy


----------



## jmu114

Thank you all for your well wishes!

Forgot to mention that we were told by our vets that our little ones are not desert torts..they are sulcatas. Below are recent photos of babies.

The vet we visited last week gave Heidi two shots and told us to continue our regimen...he said some little ones are not meant to make it from the start, but there might be hope still. He said even if Heidi recovers, she is likely to have long term disgestive issues due to her flat shell..constipation? 

She is getting two soaks a day. We are now feeding her mazuri as well...and she seems to like it quite a bit. 

siblings 3 weeks ago











Frosty- 6/20





Frank -6/20





Heidi - 6/20





siblings - 6/20


----------



## thelma humpert

Glad to hear your little ones are doing better. Enjoy them they seem to be very happy... Great job


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

Definately don't look like Sulcatas to me. I am not sure why your vet said that, but they look like Desert Tortoises, not Sulcatas.

I have 2 of each, and they are definately very different, appearance wise, from eachother.

Sulcatas--

(Sherman)





(Cricket)





CA Desert Tortoises-


----------



## jmu114

APBT_Fanatic said:


> Definately don't look like Sulcatas to me. I am not sure why your vet said that, but they look like Desert Tortoises, not Sulcatas.



I know! and yet two separate reptile specialists told us they are sulcatas...not desert torts.

I want to make sure I provide them the right care... does anyone out there think the trio are sulcatas? 

thanks in advance.


----------

